# Throbbing stomach?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, sometimes im laid in the bath or in my bed and a sort of throbbing can be seen around my stomach button. its just like a heart beat or a pulse. i may be being thick, but i was never told there was a pulse in that area!! I'm not pregnant so it's not a baby kicking and its not painful at all!


----------



## BobbieC (Aug 12, 2001)

Vicky......this almost certainly your abdominal aorta that you can see pulsating.It's a big thick artery and if you are slim it's quite easy to see it when you're lying down.I can see mine too.......don't worry now!Bobbie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

You are not actually seeing the aorta, but just the pulsations being transmitted through the abdominal tissues.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

oo thanks a lot! Now I know what it is!! Although I would say that area is prehaps the flabbiest of my entire body!!


----------



## Dane3 (Aug 26, 2002)

I have this too. One night I woke up (while lying on my stomach) and noticed a throbbing in just one section of my intestines. Since then, I have found that I get this when I am constipated and the throbbing occurs wherever the stool is in my colon. I realized this after I turned over on my back and felt where the throbbing was and it was very hard in that one spot. When the stool moved the throbbing followed its path.


----------

